

Using Latex with Dropbox - cheind
http://cheind.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/using-latex-with-dropbox/

======
sl956
I don't have any hard data, but I would guess a majority of the users of the
Latex+Dropbox combo are _not_ on Windows. All those various nix users will not
find any useful meat in this post. It would have been nice to submit it under
a title like: Using Latex with Dropbox _on Windows_

~~~
cheind
True. Translating the script to linux is however just a matter of exchanging
some of the bash commands with corresponding shell syntax. Frankly, I don't
have access to a linux box right now. Maybe you could give it a try to convert
it?

